# Clutch help pleaseee



## gregt7 (Jun 28, 2010)

I just installed a new spec stage 3 clutch in my 2006 GTO. Was running just fine, I may have put 100 miles onthe new clutch (not enough I know...) when I stomped on it. Now it grinds when I'm shifting into secon gear unless I'm a a slow roll or stop. But once it's in gear it's fine, and like I said when my RPM's aren't high it doesn't make that horrid grinding noise (and yes it gets worse the higher my RPM's) any ideas? I was thinking it was the fork... I'm hoping not though... I appreciate it


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Bleed the system again.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You don't have a fork. It's a hydraulic system like your brakes. Like Rukee said bleed the crap out of it. The other thing is it's a Spec. I hate Spec. I went thru all kinds of contortions with a Spec 3+ and after all of the problems it gave out at 8,000 miles so good luck with it. Did they put the infamous shim in behind the slave on the install?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I had a Spec clutch/fly in my SVT Focus. That thing chattered like crazy. I ended up replacing it and putting it in the trash. Def bleed the crap out of it.


----------



## gregt7 (Jun 28, 2010)

Didn't install the shim. And I'm going to bleed I tonight.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

gregt7 said:


> Didn't install the shim. And I'm going to bleed I tonight.


If you still have a problem after you bleed it you may need the shim. Get yourself on flat ground, push the clutch in like you're going to shift it, put it in 1st and with the pedal still depressed rev the engine up slowly. If your car moves at all you need the shim. 
I went from no shim with the same shifting problems you had to putting in the shim and the clutch would slip a little under high load to having the shim milled to half thickness. I still had load slippage and so I took the shim out again. The slave ended up over extending and blowing its guts out. I finally threw the thing away and got a Monster. No issues at all now.


----------



## GTOgrinder (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a 06 GTO with an M12. Replaced clutch. p.plate, throwout bearing, master cylinder, slave cylinder, and used GM super dot 4 fluid. Pedal feels like new. Bled all of the system twice. Also replaced the flywheel. Grinds when shifting. Any ideas?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

gregt7 said:


> I just installed a new spec stage 3 clutch in my 2006 GTO. Was running just fine, I may have put 100 miles onthe new clutch (not enough I know...) when I stomped on it. Now it grinds when I'm shifting into secon gear unless I'm a a slow roll or stop. But once it's in gear it's fine, and like I said when my RPM's aren't high it doesn't make that horrid grinding noise (and yes it gets worse the higher my RPM's) any ideas? I was thinking it was the fork... I'm hoping not though... I appreciate it


Yea you should wait at least 500 miles of stop and go traffic before getting on it.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

I had spec clutch as well.

Junk. Chattered like hell, was just total piece of sht. 

Sorry to say but just get a LS7 clutch. once i got the ls7 i have never had a problem, spec is sh!t.

edit :
oh and if you have the light weight flywheel, dump that POS too. too light for heavy car, kills driveability


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Same here...currently still have my spec clutch....absolutely hate it...chatters like hell and is loud as hell...never again will I go back to spec!!


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah the best bet is to just bleed the heck out of the system and pray.
I had a Spec Stage 2 clutch on my 1996 Ford Mustang GT and in just 
5K miles my Spec stage 2 clutch disc failed on me.It made alot of noise 
and chattered too.I even did the proper clutch break in that Spec recommends.The Spec Stage 2 clutch is the worst clutch I ever had 
and I simply hated it.
I recommend getting a Centerforce Dual Friction clutch instead.
My Centerforce Dual Friction clutch is the best clutch I ever used 
in my life and it holds up very well to abuse.


----------

